# Males: What part of the female body is most attractive?



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

i love the whole ass/thighs/crotch complex, it is wonderful indeed


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm a sucker for ass/boobs/eyes... but the one thing that ALWAYS gets me is..... PLUMP LIPS! The best part on the face. roud:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

thefistofreality said:


> How prominent are we talking?


Like this: http://images.askmen.com/galleries/actress/keira-knightley/pictures/keira-knightley-picture-6.jpg
*shiver*


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

The face. Or perhaps the entire form of the female body. 

The only poll options are single parts by themselves and they are not attractive at all without the whole... So, I guess I can't really vote for anything. *shrug*


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Stomach is what I said but it's all about the collective.


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

armpits.

then i notice the:


webbing between her toes
chin
coarseness of her elbow
nostrils
surprised nobody mentioned these yet. how weird...


----------



## Fallen Adalia (Apr 28, 2010)

There isnt a part of a woman that isn't sexy/beautiful. It was hard to choose. I went With neck though it took me forever to discard eyes, breast, and back.. and legs...and..

well I'm sure ya all get it lol


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

Tough call, but I remember putting my hand on the bare back of a girl I knew in college (she was wearing a low-cut top at the time) and being totally turned on by the experience, so I went with backs.


----------



## MuffinPwnz (May 22, 2010)

The eyes always catch my attention.


----------

